# Anybody from Bohol out there



## dennispatzer (May 20, 2013)

I moved from California to Bohol about two years ago. Anybody out there living in Bohol. Thanks

Dennis
Guinsularan, Duero, Bohol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dennispatzer said:


> I moved from California to Bohol about two years ago. Anybody out there living in Bohol. Thanks
> 
> Dennis
> Guinsularan, Duero, Bohol


Hi Dennis, you'll probably find a few expats here on the site that live down that way. If not here in the site, you're sure to see a few wondering the markets and streets...
California? I got outa LA (N Hollywood) years ago. Enough of the fast lane.


Gene


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

dennispatzer said:


> I moved from California to Bohol about two years ago. Anybody out there living in Bohol. Thanks
> 
> Dennis
> Guinsularan, Duero, Bohol


Hi Dennis. 

I'm not in Bohol but considering moving there, how do you find it?


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Dennis,

Been in Phil for a long time, but in Tagbilaran for only three months. Chat me up sometime. Richard


----------

